# Woodbridge NJ brick



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

In this old dump area i ran across this highly embossed brick from the Staten Island terra-cotta lumber co. Located in Woodbridge NJ. I found this brick on a number of brick collectors web pages. Don't know how common or value. Apparently, Woodbridge had World famous natural clay for making terra-cotta tile. Not too coarse, not too fine. Woodbridge is the oldest township in the state of New Jersey. It was settled in the fall of 1664.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 20, 2020)

Great brick! I love embossed bricks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice one!  Don't think I've seen a brick with such good embossing before.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice one!  Don't think I've seen a brick with such good embossing before.


I found only two variations of this brick. This one i feel is the more ornate of the two.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Dec 20, 2020)

So that's Debossing right? Embossing being proud of the surface?  I've seen plenty of optical illusions before and haven't been to an eye Dr. in a while.  Nice brick either way


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 20, 2020)

embe said:


> So that's Debossing right? Embossing being proud of the surface?  I've seen plenty of optical illusions before and haven't been to an eye Dr. in a while.  Nice brick either way


You're right, it is debossing.  Wasn't thinking when I posted earlier.


----------



## embe (Dec 20, 2020)

Lol,  thought I was having an M.C. Escher moment.  It's happened before.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> In this old dump area i ran across this highly embossed brick from the Staten Island terra-cotta lumber co. Located in Woodbridge NJ. I found this brick on a number of brick collectors web pages. Don't know how common or value. Apparently, Woodbridge had World famous natural clay for making terra-cotta tile. Not too coarse, not too fine. Woodbridge is the oldest township in the state of New Jersey. It was settled in the fall of 1664.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The problem I see with this post is I only see ONE brick... just sayin'.  I wouldn't mind having one of these too.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 20, 2020)

I said embossed earlier also when I should have said debossed. Either way still one of best bricks I have seen. Way to go ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

Pressed highly debossed brick. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> The problem I see with this post is I only see ONE brick... just sayin'.  I wouldn't mind having one of these too.


You really want one?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You really want one?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It would be nice.  I don't have anything to offer in trade.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> It would be nice.  I don't have anything to offer in trade.


I don't care. How much is it to mail a brick? Never did that before.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I don't care. How much is it to mail a brick? Never did that before.


I think it would fit into a padded flat rate envelope, which runs around $8.40 and is about 12.5"x9.5"


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> I think it would fit into a padded flat rate envelope, which runs around $8.40 and is about 12.5"x9.5"


You pay for shipping and I will send you this brick.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You pay for shipping and I will send you this brick.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Sent you a CONVERSATION message


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 15, 2021)

Love the marked bricks.  I bring home bricks from my digs (debossed and plain) and make pathways in our woods with them.


----------



## woods_walker (Jan 15, 2021)

Awesome brick! That’s the most writing I’ve seen on one before. Here’s an example of an “embossed” brick. I find them all the time near the shore line of Lake Huron and in the woods near by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 15, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Love the marked bricks.  I bring home bricks from my digs (debossed and plain) and make pathways in our woods with them.


Love to see your handy work, also the bricks you found.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone remember Hogans heros. I found this one. And for some reason "I know nothing!"
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

